# Sewing Machine Motor-Mini Mill Power Feed Drw'gs.



## Josh (Jul 18, 2014)

HI Guys, I'm enclosing the set of drawing for the build of the power.


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't suppose you have these in AutoCAD do you?:noidea:


----------



## Josh (Jul 20, 2014)

yes Whyemier said:


> I don't suppose you have these in AutoCAD do you?:noidea:


Yes that's how they are made, these are scans of 2005 AutoCAD. What do you propose? Do you have Skype, my handle is  "conarl ".


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 20, 2014)

Josh said:


> Yes that's how they are made, these are scans of 2005 AutoCAD. What do you propose? Do you have Skype, my handle is  "conarl ".




I was thinking I might use what you have done and adapt something like it for my quill feed on the bench mill. (RF-30). Haven't  studied them enough to determine if that would work.

Work with Acad everyday and have a different program at home which will accept Acad through dxf files.


I do have Skype but haven't used it in forever and don't remember my handle. guess I could try to get it through Skype


----------

